# How to make your 82-86 b11 or n12 handle.



## leadpaw (Mar 4, 2008)

Ill keep this fairly sweet and simple. Over many of these years there have been numerous posts asking how to make the most ignored of the sentras handle better ie. The B11 series. This is what I was able to cobble together with this cars abismal aftermarket. There are still problems with bump steer, roll center, and lack of caster adjustment (the more you lower this car the worst these geometry probems get so be easy on ride height changes). Otherwise this suspension will get you really really close to or past 1g cornering depending on your alignment settings and spring rates.

*Front suspension.*
Addco still makes from sway bars for this car, They make a huge difference. 
You can order these from ebay or from other sources. The part number for the front is ADDCO 732 it is 1" in diameter.

As for those old rubber bushings a few companies make them all based in Australia, Thats the fun part. Nolathane, whiteline, and superpro sell bushings kits for the B11

Brakes:
My sentra was previously diesel so it already has vented front brakes and larger ad20v calipers. If you do get lucky and find a diesel sentra in the junkyard. Take The whole front spindle, rotors, calipers and all.

Now for the oily and springy bits. In the course of my ownership of my car ive gone through a few revisions using stock stanza wagon struts, and lathed down bilstein HD inserts. So far the most effective setup been the Koni short shock conversion using the 2004-2005 sentra 8610-1409sport inserts. You will be converting the original shocks to coilovers which does take welding, cutting and drilling skills. Moto-iq did this with their 200sx project car, and the procedure for the B11 sentra is identical:
Project 200SX.... Overhauling the suspension. > MotoIQ - Automotive Tech, Project Cars, Performance & Motorsports

The B11 differs in that we have more axle spacing under the strut so cutting off the bottom half of the threads are unnecessary, just make a spacer out of some water pipe. You will also need an upper spring hat that are compatible with the coilover springs you choose to use I used the 2.5" upper spring hats from Techno toy tuning along with redrilled 240sx camber plates.
Here are pics of my build:
Gutted oem struts:



Koni inserts installed with lower spacer, and coilover perches welded on.


Installed in car:


*As for the rear* 
the trick is to find the spring rate you like with a 3.5" inside diameter. Ford pinto front springs are that size at a 6kg/mm spring rate, and are widely available new. You will need to cut the springs to fit, use a means that does not overheat the springs.

Addco also makes a 7/8" rear sway bar its part number being: ADDCO 361

As for shocks I am currently running koni adjustables for a 1998 ford mustang they shorten the travel enough to retain the spring at lower ride heights and are adjustable to your desired spring rate, they may be too stiff for more conservative spring rates though. Otherwise the rear shocks are generic pencil designs, just find one with a stud upper mount and proper width lower mount. 

Pics of nolathane polyurethane rear bushings installed:


Ill have more pics of the rear suspension later. In the mean time here is how she looks...



















And a track video:





Have fun, This for sure is not the ideal in suspension setups but it does extremely well.


----------



## romanb12 (Jul 16, 2013)

Awesome post. There is some really good info I'm going to have to save it for later. Do you happen to have any info on brake upgrades for the b12?


----------



## leadpaw (Mar 4, 2008)

romanb12 said:


> Awesome post. There is some really good info I'm going to have to save it for later. Do you happen to have any info on brake upgrades for the b12?


Look for 1987-1989 nissan pulsar NX SEs they share the same platform as the b12 series sentras and have larger ventilated front brakes.


----------



## sunnycoupe (Jan 15, 2003)

What is the part number for the Nolathane bushes for the rear trailing arm? I can't seem to find the right ones on the Nolathane website.


----------

